# return to modeling



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

hi guys..i am just returning to modeling after a 30 yr hiatus..only because my mid life kid wants to build models..what is the difference now between the acrylic paints and the enamels paints i see at the hobby store now ..other than easy clean up can they both be used on the same model bodies without causing some type of distortion or paint blotching or what not??been a while as i used to only use the testers paints..some info please.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Welcome back, Wyatt. First to answer your question, acrylics have advanced so much over the years, there are fewer and fewer reasons to use enamels. Of course, nothing can replace proper prep work. And you've chosen a great place to get all your questions answered and lots of differing opinions.
I have been lucky enough that almost my entire career life was spent designing model kits, so I never grew up.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

btbrush said:


> Welcome back, Wyatt. First to answer your question, acrylics have advanced so much over the years, there are fewer and fewer reasons to use enamels. Of course, nothing can replace proper prep work. And you've chosen a great place to get all your questions answered and lots of differing opinions.
> I have been lucky enough that almost my entire career life was spent designing model kits, so I never grew up.


thanks..my 10 yr old wants me to build models with him ..i used to build mostly aircraft models some 30 yrs ago..testors was the big supplier then..prices sure are higher ..and model choices are not as big as they used to be..i remember walls and walls of models in the hobby stores..guess it has given way as other hobbies have to the age of electronics.
:wave:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The difference between Testors acrylics from back in the 90s and what they make now is the old would stick to bare plastic while the new will not.
And I discovered a couple of years ago their new acrylics will stick if you apply a coat of Future floor polish before painting.


----------

